# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Lingerie Football League

## kc1895

The Lingerie Football League, comprised of skin-clad women dressed up in lingerie wearing hockey face masks and shoulder pads playing American football, has recently changed their name to Legends Football League.  Since its reception, the sport has been criticized as hurtful towards the creditation of women's professional sports and even dismissed as a joke.  

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish...oes-rebranding

While they are changing towards wearing more athletic performance attire with the same amount of nudity, they continue to objectify women's bodies.  I'm not sure if the league is trying to build a larger fan base in addition to the mostly drunk and creepy men who watch the games, but it seems they are gaining international attention with more men around the globe who want to watch half naked women pushing each other.  In fact, certain countries report a higher interest to watch the LFL rather than the NFL! 

Does anybody think this is hurtful to the portrayal of women's image?  What about for sports like volleyball with lots of skin exposure as well?  Perhaps any attention is good attention as long as the profits keep coming?

----------


## Trendsetter

If this women's football league was more about sport than objectification, then I'd be all for it. 

The only way I would say that it's better for women's image is that it makes football a sport both genders can participate in. I wish there was a women's football league for them to play fully clothed and fully padded, but it seems quite unnecessary for them to be wearing skimpy attire just to do it. 

More importantly, these women safety is at risk while playing in the LFL. They're not paid, they can be fined for wearing too many clothes, and they're at risk of injury from wearing hardly anything. I find it absurd that how can anyone run a league and threaten legal action for workers inquiring about health coverage or salary. 

I read this good article about it:
http://collectiveshout.org/2012/05/t...s-about-sport/

And this here, concerning the safety of the players: 

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documen...gets-litigious

----------


## stargirl

Well said I agree with this answer. I also can't imagine anybody even coming up with a league where the men only wear speedos.

----------


## Florian Kornberger

I'm a male who loves women as much as the next guy (and toss off to porn, not to be a hypocrite).. but I'm even offended by it.  It's creepy and bizarre and definitely hurts the reputation of womens' sports in general.. as not to be taken seriously, or you should be attractive first and foremost.

----------


## Denise

> The Lingerie Football League, comprised of skin-clad women dressed up in lingerie wearing hockey face masks and shoulder pads playing American football, has recently changed their name to Legends Football League.  Since its reception, the sport has been criticized as hurtful towards the creditation of women's professional sports and even dismissed as a joke.  
> 
> http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish...oes-rebranding
> 
> While they are changing towards wearing more athletic performance attire with the same amount of nudity, they continue to objectify women's bodies.  I'm not sure if the league is trying to build a larger fan base in addition to the mostly drunk and creepy men who watch the games, but it seems they are gaining international attention with more men around the globe who want to watch half naked women pushing each other.  In fact, certain countries report a higher interest to watch the LFL rather than the NFL! 
> 
> Does anybody think this is hurtful to the portrayal of women's image?  What about for sports like volleyball with lots of skin exposure as well?  Perhaps any attention is good attention as long as the profits keep coming?



lol . I knew exactly what this was gonna be just by looking at the name of the thread subject.

----------


## WineKitty

Who actually watches this crap? :/

----------


## WintersTale

I don't like football, so I would be only watching it for the sexy women. Which would be wrong.

I might as well just watch a porn film. More nudity, and at least someone is getting lucky.

----------


## T-Bone

That just seems corny more than anything.

----------


## Harpuia

And people thought arena football's rules were bad...

Speaking of...





> Mortaza, a former "Blind Date" contestant whose rap sheet includes drunk driving and public intoxication arrests, is the league's chief enforcer.





Huh.  Seems legit.

----------


## falling down

> Well said I agree with this answer. I also can't imagine anybody even coming up with a league where the men only wear speedos.



It's called WWE.

----------


## peace

It's all about making money, and business men will use whatever sells whether it is sex or violence they don't care they have no morals.

----------


## falling down

> It's all about making money, and business men will use whatever sells whether it is sex or violence they don't care they have no morals.



It's not just men coming up with these ideas.

----------


## stargirl

> It's called WWE.



The Lingere Football League and the WWE aren't even comparable. Men who fight in the WWE aren't looked upon as sex objects as much as the ladies in the Lingere Football League. Also, in the LFL, the ladies are judged  mostly on their looks, while the guys who fight in the WWE are judged mainly for their talent in wrestling.

----------


## peace

> It's not just men coming up with these ideas.



I know there are some equally evil women, the world is not a nice place.

----------


## falling down

> The Lingere Football League and the WWE aren't even comparable. Men who fight in the WWE aren't looked upon as sex objects as much as the ladies in the Lingere Football League. Also, in the LFL, the ladies are judged  mostly on their looks, while the guys who fight in the WWE are judged mainly for their talent in wrestling.





They don't really fight, they entertain. It's scripted action like stunt men and women in a movie. The guys that make it big in the wrestling business over the last 15-20 years or so are usually poster boys like Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart in their prime, The Rock, John Cena, Randy Orton over the last decade. Many of them wear less than lingerie and they have as big or bigger an audience of women than men. 






> I know there are some equally evil women, the world is not a nice place.



It's not really that evil, no one is forcing the women to do it. They signed up for it.

----------


## peace

> They don't really fight, they entertain. It's scripted action like stunt men and women in a movie. The guys that make it big in the wrestling business over the last 15-20 years or so are usually poster boys like Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart in their prime, The Rock, John Cena, Randy Orton over the last decade. Many of them wear less than lingerie and they have as big or bigger an audience of women than men. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that evil, no one is forcing the women to do it. They signed up for it.



That might not be but there is people trafficking, child slavery and the list goes on.

----------


## falling down

> That might not be but there is people trafficking, child slavery and the list goes on.



what does that have to do with the lingerie football league?

----------


## Trendsetter

> It's not really that evil, no one is forcing the women to do it. They signed up for it.



Before signing the contract, these women had no clue that the LFL would eventually renege on promises to pay medical bills when injured during practices or games. When the players complained about this, the LFL want to sue them. 

That's bad business.

----------


## falling down

> Before signing the contract, these women had no clue that the LFL would eventually renege on promises to pay medical bills when injured during practices or games. When the players complained about this, the LFL want to sue them. 
> 
> That's bad business.



That's got nothing to do with the actual product you watch on tv, that's a totally separate issue.

----------


## kc1895

> They don't really fight, they entertain. It's scripted action like stunt men and women in a movie. The guys that make it big in the wrestling business over the last 15-20 years or so are usually poster boys like Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart in their prime, The Rock, John Cena, Randy Orton over the last decade. Many of them wear less than lingerie and they have as big or bigger an audience of women than men. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really that evil, no one is forcing the women to do it. They signed up for it.



But the problem is that Lingerie Football is a competitive sport and the women are playing to win.  They are being told that in order to play football, you have to wear these skimpy clothes.  Their first priority is not to entertain you, as the WWE does.

Also considering sports like beach volleyball where both men and women are exposing a lot of skin, there is an unreasonable amount of exposure when you compare women's (Legends) football with men's football.

----------


## falling down

> *But the problem is that Lingerie Football is a competitive sport and the women are playing to win.* *They are being told that in order to play football, you have to wear these skimpy clothes.* * Their first priority is not to entertain you, as the WWE does.*
> 
> Also considering sports like beach volleyball where both men and women are exposing a lot of skin, there is an unreasonable amount of exposure when you compare women's (Legends) football with men's football.



Says who? First, all sports are played with the purpose of entertaining it's audience, it's why all pro leagues make and pay out as much money as they do these days. Second, it's clearly a league created for the sole purpose of displaying t & a by mashing 2 of North American mens favourite things together; football and beautiful half naked women. The women knew this when they first got involved and the women still signed their names on the dotted lines of contracts to take part. They knew full well what they were getting themselves into, they don't need anyone coming to their defense really. If they don't like being part of it, they should have not got involved with it in the first place. And if anyone doesn't like watching it, change the channel.

----------


## tasty_sauce_code

Let's be honest, if this was a serious attempt at promoting a woman's American Football league then the women would be covered up with sufficient padding and the players themselves would be a bit butch. Neither is going to be very appealing to the desired male demographic.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Let's be honest, if this was a serious attempt at promoting a woman's American Football league then the women would be covered up with sufficient padding and the players themselves would be a bit butch. Neither is going to be very appealing to the desired male demographic.



Whether they're attractive or not is irrelevant. It should be about sport, not objectifying them for their attractiveness.

----------


## tasty_sauce_code

> Whether they're attractive or not is irrelevant. It should be about sport, not objectifying them for their attractiveness.



Bro, you're not getting my point. My own opinion on this is neutral - what I'm saying is that if this was a genuine attempt to promote a high contact physical sport for women, then the players wouldn't be these wafer-thin, barely clothed swim suit models that they currently have. Indeed it's quite clearly just hybridized eye candy for the frat community.

----------


## meeps

> Well said I agree with this answer. I also can't imagine anybody even coming up with a league where the men only wear speedos.



one can dream

----------


## tasty_sauce_code

> one can dream



lol  :Tongue:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Let's face it these women are capitalizing on their looks while they can, this isn't any different than the other scantily clad women in what would be considered a predominately male pass-time  ie; in WWE the scantily clad women walking around the ring, same thing in professional boxing, stupid game shows where a woman has to turn the letter, lay across the car, stand practically naked in the boat at boat shows and on and on.  As long as women allow themselves to be objectified they will be.  Sex sells.

----------

